
Martin Shkreli Offers $10M for ‘The Life of Pablo’ - plorg
http://www.nytimes.com/live/kanye-west-new-album-yeezy/martin-shkreli-offers-10-million-for-the-life-of-pablo/
======
justinclift
Martin Shkreli described himself as "focused on pharmaceuticals". I think he
missed a comma in that. :D

